# The affects of Rimadyl what YOU should know!!!!!



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*WOW I finally feel good that this hit the news....at long last. I have been a fighter of this for a short while now!! YAHOO*
**********************************************
Rimadyl Being Blamed In Some Dogs' Deaths
Drug Used For Arthritis In Canines

POSTED: 7:31 pm EST February 16, 2005
UPDATED: 7:38 pm EST February 16, 2005

Rimadyl may be one of the most popular prescription drugs ever for dogs.

If you have a dog, there is a chance your pet could be taking it some day. But some dog owners claim the side effects of Rimadyl can be deadly.

Jezebel is a happy, healthy dog today. But Janice Nollar says her black lab was nearly killed by the very medicine meant to keep her alive. 

"She trusted us and we thought we were doing the right thing for her," Nollar said.

Nollar said the culprit for her dog's health problems was Rimadyl.

Millions of dogs with arthritis and other painful conditions take the drug with excellent results. But a small percentage of dog owners say the effects can be devastating.

"She was vomiting, really lethargic, wouldn't get out of bed, wouldn't eat anything," Nollar said.

Nollar suspected a bad drug reaction.

"I was just surfing the Internet. I found the side effects and I was floored," Nollar said.

Jezebel lingered near death for eight days.

"I gave the veterinarian side effects and he looked into it and called Pfizer and came to the conclusion that the medication probably was causing her liver to stop functioning," Nollar said.

Nollar is one of hundreds of pet owners who joined a class action suit claiming Rimadyl killed or harmed their pets.

The case settled out of court last year. But the company does not admit Rimadyl as the cause of illness or death.

Questions about Rimadyl were being raised at least a year before the civil suit was filed in 1999.

The Food and Drug Administration says the drug was behind 39 percent of all adverse drug reactions reported for dogs in 1998.

More than 3,600 cases were reported, and according to the FDA, 13 percent involved the death of the dog.

There is no doubt that the drug will continue to be prescribed. There is also no doubt that it will continue to help certain animals and that certain animals will continue to die from taking it.

Pfizer has said it is doing "everything possible to educate consumers"

Proponents, like veterinary surgeon Alan Schulman, say Rimadyl is keeping many dogs alive and is well worth the risk.

"The benefits, if used intelligently, really far outweigh the potential disadvantages if the animals are monitored and diagnosed appropriately," Schulman said.

But those who say they have experienced the other side of Rimadyl remain unconvinced.

"They keep seeing this in dogs and yet it's still out there for sale. Personally, I think it should be pulled," Nollar said.

Pfizer said that dogs should be tested for pre-existing liver conditions before taking Rimadyl and they should be taken off the drug immediately if side effects such as vomiting or loss of appetite occur. If you suspect your dog is having a bad reaction, call your veterinarian.

Copyright 2005 by NBC10.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

That is good to know!!!!!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I am so glad they finally figured that out!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

wow that is great to now - the tablet that we are usually given is called synulox (anti biotic) and ketofen (painkliller) does anyone know these are safe :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> wow that is great to now - the tablet that we are usually given is called synulox (anti biotic) and ketofen (painkliller) does anyone know these are safe :wave:


not sure I know i dont like cephalexin thats for sure (anti)


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

That's so awful People were giving a drug to their babies that they thought was helping them.  GOOD INFO


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for that post! That's great info to know!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Well done Vic! :wave:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Good to know! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

When they gave it to Kemo I was handed a phamplet and Pfizer had none of this listed.... :evil:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

at our clinic we have a few patients on carprofen (rimadyl) but we monitor them very carefully. if they are to be on it long term we tell the owners about all the side effects and we requir bloodwork every so often to monitor levels...... it's just responsible veterinarians to let clients know about dangerous side effects. it's the ones that just prescribe meds with no follow ups that worry me..... and it's also bad furbaby parenting to not ask about side effects...... the dr.'s and drug companies know about them, some have a don't ask don't tell thing going on.


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_rimadyl.html

Kemo's Mamma, Frasier is taking a type of rimadyl (carprofen) post-surgically for 10 days. He is experiencing no side effects.
Please read the above link. If I'm reading correctly, carprofren is a recently reformulated, newer and safer version. The side effects of carprofren sounded rare. I'd like to know what you think. Is carprofen the same thing or safer?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

rimadyl and carprofen is the same thing. i gotta look into it being reformulated. sounds like a good thing... i'll ask the dr.'s at work what they have heard.


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> rimadyl and carprofen is the same thing. i gotta look into it being reformulated. sounds like a good thing... i'll ask the dr.'s at work what they have heard.


Puppet, did you read the link from above? It sounds to me as if it has been reformulated, but the date on the original post in this thread is not very old - so I wasn't sure.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm definitly going to talk to the dr.'s at work to see. i read the link, and it sounds like they made changes with it. whatever i find out at work i'll let you know.


----------



## bruisersmom (Mar 26, 2005)

*thanks*

great to know thanks for posting!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I just now found this thread and Cooper was on Rimadyl for 2 weeks before and a week after his knee surgery. I never saw any side effects off the meds, but he wasn't on them very long considering..

Chiwi's Mom... what was the verdict when you asked about the re-formulation of the rimadyl?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Frasier's Mommy said:


> http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_rimadyl.html
> 
> Kemo's Mamma, Frasier is taking a type of rimadyl (carprofen) post-surgically for 10 days. He is experiencing no side effects.
> Please read the above link. If I'm reading correctly, carprofren is a recently reformulated, newer and safer version. The side effects of carprofren sounded rare. I'd like to know what you think. Is carprofen the same thing or safer?


 gee i just saw this-but maybe we spoke about it? Brain fart
Anyway I saw that and yes my article was on the day it was posted. I dont mind it for short term use but long term NO WAY....and even on short term the blood work needs to be done. Its a great drug if used and monitored. UNFORTUNATELY not all vets will do that and or will admit it....called kickbacks from the company :evil:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I just now found this thread and Cooper was on Rimadyl for 2 weeks before and a week after his knee surgery. I never saw any side effects off the meds, but he wasn't on them very long considering..
> 
> Chiwi's Mom... what was the verdict when you asked about the re-formulation of the rimadyl?


i quit my job before i could find out


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Do any of you know a safe pain reliever? My Keeshond has arthritis...we give her rimadyl when she gets bad, but try to give her as low of a dose as possible, and don't give it round the clock. I'm worried that if her arthritis gets worse we will have to give it more frequently. I guess she'll have to get blood work to monitor her, but would like a safer drug...if there is such a thing?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Pismo said:


> Do any of you know a safe pain reliever? My Keeshond has arthritis...we give her rimadyl when she gets bad, but try to give her as low of a dose as possible, and don't give it round the clock. I'm worried that if her arthritis gets worse we will have to give it more frequently. I guess she'll have to get blood work to monitor her, but would like a safer drug...if there is such a thing?


 yes the human version of arthritis meds a glucosamine/chondroitin/msm combo or just MSM but you may have to use large quanities until you find the level that works best........ :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper used to take glucosomine but I started giving him bi-omega 3 which is a supplement recommended by our vet. Our vet is very much interested in preventative medication and natural and/or herbal remedies. I buy it from USANA if you're interested in something like that, but you can also get the equivilant at health food stores and petstores carry the same products designed for dogs and cats. I just puncture the gelcap and squeeze it onto his food.

From what I understand, the omega-3 does the same thing as glucosomine, although someone might prove me wrong. I'm not very knowledgeable on the subject and Cooper doesn't have arthritis, so I'm not using it as a pain reliever, just as a preventative measure.


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

thats really sad...but good to know


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

oh my goodness, my step-dad just brought his dog to the vet yesterday and she was diagnosed with arthritis and they put her on meds for it...i have to find out what med it is and make sure its not this medication.


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes we already give Keesha the glucosamine/chondritin/MSM chews. It does seem to help her somewhat, but she still has bad days when she needs Rimadyl. I'm giving the chews to my German Shep. to see if I can prevent problems with her. Is arthritis a big problem in Chi's? If so maybe I should start Mo on some once he is done with the puppy food stage?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Pismo said:


> Yes we already give Keesha the glucosamine/chondritin/MSM chews. It does seem to help her somewhat, but she still has bad days when she needs Rimadyl. I'm giving the chews to my German Shep. to see if I can prevent problems with her. Is arthritis a big problem in Chi's? If so maybe I should start Mo on some once he is done with the puppy food stage?


 no not the chews....if its serious arthritis then you need to administer your own mix, EVERY dog will be different and you may need more MSM.....which is safe and you cant OD the dog...........tons of info on the internet do research :wave:

I have mine on a chew supplement now as preventive maintenance. YES they are prone to joint problems.....if they have luxating patella this will help with the pain associated with it and these areas can be prone to arthritis later down the road.


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

These are chews from my vet. They have 800mg of MSM and she takes it twice a day, so thats a fair amnt of MSM for her size (35lb Keeshond). Also I just thought I should mention that MSM CAN have adverse reactions in large amounts(nausea, vomiting, etc..) Basically any chemical can cause bad reactions, even if it is "Naturally" occurring.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Pismo said:


> These are chews from my vet. They have 800mg of MSM and she takes it twice a day, so thats a fair amnt of MSM for her size (35lb Keeshond). Also I just thought I should mention that MSM CAN have adverse reactions in large amounts(nausea, vomiting, etc..) Basically any chemical can cause bad reactions, even if it is "Naturally" occurring.


 I never heard of that and I myself would not hesitate to take more.......

http://www.arthritis-msm-supplements.com/faq.htm nice link to read..


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Body also produces insulin...produce too much you've got a problem. Sorry  I'm really not trying to be contrary, I just have problems with people saying natural herbs, chemicals, whatever, are completely safe. Water can kill you too..ever heard of hyponatremia or water toxicity? Of course I prefer less toxic chemicals (like water) that are safe taken in usual dosages.  Rimadyl is a NSAID which is known to cause lots of problems. If taken long term it can cause kidney failure and other problems, but small infrequent doses are usually OK...unless the dog has an allergy or intolerance, which can happen with any drug or chemical.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Pismo you are entitled to your opinion and your last statement is what the article is about. I use it too short term, its the long term and the lack of vets checking liver enzymes that has a problem.

I use herbs FIRST before any drug a doc will prescribe. I read first what adverse reactions can do....that is a smart person - not someone that just pops whatever in their mouth. Certain herbs I wont touch......I know my brother had to take HUGE amounts of MSM to get the results he needed to ease his pain.....my point is that increasing the MSM to see if it can help would be my first choice over Rimadyl - thats me.


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

So we basically agree! (other than taking unlimited amnts of MSM) Sorry if I got the wrong impression. I'm also glad the MSM helped your brother...I've heard a lot of people say it helped them with their pain.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the information.


----------

